# Vera kidded twins!!! Pic overload warning. ;-)



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay, my first kidding announcement and I am very happy to report that Vera kidded with twin doelings!!! :kidred: :kidred:

Don't mind me... :leap: :stars:  :wahoo: 

I am pretty sure both are horned.

Baby #1 is a black doeling with a silver dollar sized brown spot on her side. I don't see any obvious moonspots on either parent and don't know what side it would be coming from either but that spot looks suspicious to me.... Any opinions? I will have to see how it changes as she grows. I know moonspots are dominant so one parent would have to have either a tiny one I never noticed or one hidden under their white markings. Oh well, cute in any case!























































Baby #2 is a broken chamoisee like momma but with the majority of the white on the opposite side of Vera's white. She was very vigerous and up on her feet quickly.
































































Ugh, don't mind the fencing stored behind the goat pens...

Thanks for looking at my pic overload. :wink:  
Tracy


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

they are soo cute!!!!! congratulations!!!!
Miranda


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! cuteness overload!!! LOVE that little black girl!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats big time on the :kidred: :kidred: ! :stars: Very precious girls and nope, you can never overload us with pics. :wink: Keep the flash going and all the  :leap: :clap: too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable.... congrats...  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWWWWW! So cute! Momma is beautiful too!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the two girls they are adorable.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! :greengrin: 

I am just thrilled with these two little doelings. The little black girl is extremely sweet and loves to be cuddled. She will stay in your arms and fall asleep. The chamoisee girl wants to squirm around after a little while when you hold her and she can be loud. :wink: 

Lol, both kids have already figured out that human legs make a good baby goatie jungle gym. :wink: 

Lol, oh yes, I always keep the flash going on the camera. ;-) I am so looking forward to when my other two does kid. 

Tracy


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are lovely! So is mama. Love the pictures too.

Can someone tell me the difference between a moonspot and a spot? 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow!
and I love the last pic of the doe with her kid


----------

